# Is this a thyroid flare-up?



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

Past 2 days I have felt like there is a lump in my throat, pain in my tongue (especially towards the back, and down my throat), hoarse voice, even a bit of pain around my ears. It's possible that part of it could be springtime allergies since I am just a bit (but noticeably) stuffy, but the lump and the tongue pain started before the stuffy nose. I'm also a bit anxious and my imagination runs away with me when that happens. I know anxiety can be part of thyroid disorder. It can be part of anemia, too, and I have that as well. I'm mostly wondering about the lump-in-the-throat and back-of-the-tongue pain. Anemia has tongue pain too, but this feels different from the tongue pain I usually have. Where the tongue pain I have had with anemia is in the center of the tongue, this is more towards the back of the tongue, closer to the base of the tongue, nearer to the thyroid (if that makes any difference). The lump in my throat is sometimes better and sometimes worse, and so is the tongue pain.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes. It only lasted for a few days, and it's the second time it's happened in a few months.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

So happy that it passed. 
I get many similiar sore throat symptoms during flare-up's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cymry said:


> Past 2 days I have felt like there is a lump in my throat, pain in my tongue (especially towards the back, and down my throat), hoarse voice, even a bit of pain around my ears. It's possible that part of it could be springtime allergies since I am just a bit (but noticeably) stuffy, but the lump and the tongue pain started before the stuffy nose. I'm also a bit anxious and my imagination runs away with me when that happens. I know anxiety can be part of thyroid disorder. It can be part of anemia, too, and I have that as well. I'm mostly wondering about the lump-in-the-throat and back-of-the-tongue pain. Anemia has tongue pain too, but this feels different from the tongue pain I usually have. Where the tongue pain I have had with anemia is in the center of the tongue, this is more towards the back of the tongue, closer to the base of the tongue, nearer to the thyroid (if that makes any difference). The lump in my throat is sometimes better and sometimes worse, and so is the tongue pain.


Have you had an ultra-sound? What is your history re thyroid so far?


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm supposed to have an ultrasound in April. Last one I had was in October, and the nodules I had had grown incrimentally since the initial ultrasound last April. The endo said, though, that they were not sufficiently large enough (one was 9 mm and the other was 10 mm) to biopsy without it being hit-and-miss, so she wanted to wait until at least this next one to see if they'd grown any more. If they had grown at the same rate they had between last April and last October, they'd likely now be large enough to hit with a biopsy needle. My blood tests last October showed autoimmune hypothyroid (Hashi's), and I've been taking Synthroid (50 mg) since late Sept/early Oct, just before I saw the endo for the first time. I was actually initially diagnosed by my primary care doc, who also diagnosed me with anemia at roughly the same time (Sept.), and referred to the endo for follow-up. I've had a couple of what I'm guessing have been flare-ups where I get the "lump in the throat" sensation in the past 6 months.


----------

